# Banana bread



## coolj (Dec 12, 2000)

I've looking around for simple banana bread recipe, can anyone help me out ?

Thanks,
Jeff


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

Jeff, I've run out of time this am to post a recipe...usually use Joy of Cooking's earlier version....add orange zest and pecans....But the secret to the rich flavor is old frozen nanas....when the +bunch+ goes old I throw them in the freezer and defrost the # I need..really strong nana flavor.


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

OOPs my Joy of cooking is being utelized by 8th graders at the middle school....sorry.


----------



## mudbug (Dec 30, 1999)

Just made these last night, delicious! (you can omit the cranberries but they are a nice twist!

Cranberry-Banana Bread

Everyone loves this recipe. The riper the bananas the more flavor the bread will
have. 

1/4 Cup Butter or margarine
1 Cup Sugar 
1 Egg 
2 Cups Flour 
3 Tsps. Baking Powder 
1 Tsp. Cinnamon 
1/2 Tsp. Salt 
1 Cup Mashed ripe banana 
1/4 Cup Milk 
1 Tsp. Orange peel, shredded 
1 1/2 Cups Fresh cranberries (ground & drained)** 
1 Cup Chopped nuts (optional) 

Cream butter and sugar; add egg and bananas and beat. Add dry ingredients alternately with milk and orange peel. Stir in berries and nuts. Pour into greased loaf pan and bake at 350
degrees for 60-65 minutes. 

** NOTE: You can use frozen cranberries, cranraisins, dried cranberries or 1 pint
of blueberries in place of fresh cranberries. 

Source: An Old Better Homes & Garden Cookbook.


----------



## monpetitchoux (Apr 24, 2001)

My own recipe:

10 oz. AP flour
1 tsp baking soda
1 tsp cinnamon
1/2 tsp salt
Sift these together, set aside.

1 cup very ripe bananas, mashed
3 1/2 oz brown sugar
1 3/4 oz white sugar
1/2 cup vegetable oil
2 large eggs
whisk all these together until emulsified. gently stir in dry ingredients in two additions. Stop as soo n as mixture comes together. Do not overmix. Stir in 
1 cup pecans which have been toasted, cooled, chopped. Bake at 350 F. Batter can be scooped into loaf pans, scooped into muffin tins, and even into madeleine molds. Must grease and flour the molds, whatever you use. Cooking time will vary. For 8x4 loaf pans, it will take approximately 1 hour. smaller pans about 40 minutes. Muffins about 20 minutes, mini muffins and madeleines about 15 minutes. Check for doneness with toothpick. If you have streusel on hand, I like to put that on top before I bake.


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

Merci *monpetitchoux*!

The madeleines pan are a lovely idea!


----------

